# 3pt hitch



## okenadie (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm looking for a 3 point hitch for my H16 Bolens tractor. Anyone know where I can get one.


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

The H16 is a tube frame, and Bolens never made a 3-pt for them.

There is a Sleeve Hitch available. They aren't all that easy to find, but they are out there.

The sleeve hitch is basically a 1-pt hitch, and Brinly and other manufacturers made/make implements for it.

Most of the sleeve hitches that you will see were made by Brinly. However, Ohio Steel also made them for the Bolens tractors as well.

Here is a pic of my Ohio Steel made sleeve hitch, and a pic of it mounted on a 1256:


----------



## old149 (May 20, 2013)

old149 here
Will this help 
if so email me [email protected]


----------



## 1961cuboriginal (Sep 7, 2014)

You could make your own at tractor supply


----------

